
Open source licensing: What every technologist should know (2017) - zepearl
https://opensource.com/article/17/9/open-source-licensing
======
zepearl
In my case this answered my question: "Today, distribution can be a thornier
question for businesses that deploy software through the Internet, cloud, or a
SaaS model. Does allowing users to interact with a software application over
the Internet qualify as distribution? For most open source licenses, the
answer is no. Indeed, GPLv3 uses the term “convey” rather than “distribute,”
precisely to clarify that SaaS use does not trigger any license requirements.
But the Affero GPL (AGPL) license is one exception that takes a different
approach. AGPL’s requirements (which are the same as GPL) are triggered once
software is modified and made available for use and interaction over a
network."

